# Intelligence artificielle



## Michel Nascar (18 Mars 2005)

L'intelligence artificielle est-elle différente de notre intelligence évolutive
A prime abord tout le monde va dire oui mais la différence est que nous avons environ 10000 ans d'évolution sur l'intelligence artificielle...
L'intelligence artificielle en est au début de son évolution et elle n'a que 50 ans à peine et je suis généreux pour son âge.
On parle juste d'intelligence qui est égaler à VIE intelligente et pour définir l'intelligence  il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est juste de la logique et du raisonnnement qui fait que c'est de la vie intelligente ce qui en résulte.
Et pour bien définir la vie intelligente soit artificielle ou humaine comme résultat final de ce qui en découle est-que c'est juste par sa logique et son raisonnement qui la détermine que c'est de la vie intelligente.

Pour conclure mon post dite quelque chose t'intelligent ....

Personne ne viendra lire cette page sans avoir 
sa petite idée sur ce qu'est l'intelligence artificielle
C'est un vaste sujet
*
C'est cette faculté de reproduire un "*raisonnement*" 
par des moyens informatiques
*
C'est l'ordinateur qui pense...
pour reconnaître, s'adapter à des situations...
comme le ferait un être humain  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

L'intelligence artificielle, c'est le truc qui sert à compenser la connerie naturelle ?  :rateau:


----------



## Michel Nascar (18 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> L'intelligence artificielle, c'est le truc qui sert à compenser la connerie naturelle ?  :rateau:



Il y a du vrai dans un sens dans ce que tu dis...
Rien ne se créer seul à mon avis si tu y réfléchit bien...
L'être humain a créer la vie artificielle comme Nos Créateurs a créer la vie intelligente même si ça parrait pure connerie de penser ainsi.
En y réfléchissant un brin...  L'être humain reproduit exactement ce qui est capable de penser et cette pensée de la vie intelligente c'est déjà reproduite dans un lointain passé pour créer l'être humain a son image et que... Cette pensée est sorti de la pensée intelligente  De Nos Créateurs pour faire un jeu de mot .

En fais l'être humain suit les traces à la lettre de ce qui sait dèjà passé pour refaire les mêmes conneries de ce qui c'est dèjà passé dans un passé lointain  et en arriver aux mêmes questions au sujet de  la vie intelligente que Nos Crèateurs ont du se poser comme question à un moment donné.
La vie intelligente aussi insignifiante qu' elle pourrait être... 
Est-elle pure connerie même artificielle...?
Si je dis cela comme ça ... C'est par  comparaison des Êtres qui nous ont créer et en comparaison avec ses Ëtres qui doivent nous trouver NOUS les êtres humains... Artificielles et superfiecielles à mon avis en comparaison par rapport a EUX qui nous ont créer...
Et en plus ... ILS ONT  au moin 10000 ans d'évolution de plus que nous les êtres humains à première vue rapide.
Un peut similaire dans un sens comme l'être humain a 10000 ans d'évolution sur sa propre création de l'intelligence artificielle ...
Qui peut dire le contraire de ce raisonnement.

Precision sur le mot Nos Créateurs.
Je fonctionne par déduction de la logique et par comparaison de la similitude des données si je peux m'exprimer ainsi.
Je fais une simulation et je dis exemple...
L'intelligence artificielle en est rendu a 2000 ans d'évolution et elle est comparable dans un sens a nous presentement en terme d'évolution et se pose la question suivante... Qui m'a créer.
Moi je le sais qui l'a créer...
Est-elle en mesure de le savoir que c'est les êtres humains qui la créer....
ou bien si que c'est juste un être humain qui la créer...
De l'autre côté de la barrière c'est sans doutes similaires a mon avis.
Et un ÊTRE seule même si intelligente  Il peut-être aboutie a rien du tout si elle est toujours seule dans son monde .


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

quid ?
capacité d'adaptation à une situation nouvelle ?
les programmes sont en cours, certains fonctionnent ...
même si les puissances de calcul ne sont pas encore à la hauteur ...
ça avance doucement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

C'est assez effrayant : on dirait le fils naturel que j'aurais pu avoir avec mackie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

Stanley ? C'est toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Michel Nascar (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> quid ?
> capacité d'adaptation à une situation nouvelle ?



Ç'est aussi valable pour l'être humain aussi tu trouve pas ...


----------



## joanes (18 Mars 2005)

Qu'est ce q'une blonde teinte en brune?


----------



## Michel Nascar (18 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce q'une blonde teinte en brune?



La réponse ...
Qui était blonde et qui est brune...
J'avais écrit.....
Pour conclure mon post dite quelque chose t'intelligent ....


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez effrayant : on dirait le fils naturel que j'aurais pu avoir avec mackie.



Ce n'est pas "assez effrayant" qu'il faut dire, il faut au moins réciter l'apocalypse de Saint-Jean en écoutant 666 des enfants d'aphrodite : "la bête" évidemment.   

Enfin, ça doit pouvoir rapporter des ronds en vendant le scénario à Hollywood : les films d'épouvante, y a que ça qui marche !


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2005)

L'intelligence artificielle est encore plutôt dans les limbes (à moins que ça ait beaucoup évolué depuis l'époque où je fricotais un tout petit brin dans la chose). Plein de choses intéressantes, mais pas encore beaucoup d'intelligence.   

Quant à l'évolution, tout reste possible, mais depuis quelques années, avec la sélection naturelle, c'est plutôt à l'extinction des espèces qu'on tendait à jouer : il y a quelques années, il y avait des outils dédiés, des grand-messes sur le sujet (les rencontres d'Avignon) par exemple. Ça s'est plutôt calmé. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que personne ne travaille sur le sujet mais en tous cas, il y a moins d'esbrouffe.


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi je me suis mis à penser à ça...
Ou plutôt si, c'est le mot Apocalypse écrit par Luc G. je revois tout à coup la tapisserie qui est au château d'Angers... 
Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez, il y a à un endroit, dans la bordure du bas, un petit lapin qui entre dans son terrier, on ne voit plus que son arrière-train et sa queue...
Une bonne dizaine de mètres plus loin, alors que la Bête triomphe, un autre terrier s'ouvre, toujours dans la bordure du bas, et le petit lapin passe la tête...


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Mars 2005)

C'est une discussion qui fout les jetons, ça. :affraid:


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2005)

Je trouve que le termes d'Iintelligence Artificielle actuel n'est utilisé pas dans le bon contexte, l'intelligence(d'aprés le dico) est le fait de découvrir des relations (de causalité , d'identité) entre les faits et les choses.

Donc l'intelligence artificielle est le fait que une chose de non naturel(donc créé par l'homme) soit capable d'avoir de l'intelligence. 

Or aucun des domaines, ni des programmes qui utilise ce terme de Iintelligence Artificielle n'est capable de cela. Je pense qu'il faudrait remplacer ce terme par un autre beaucoup moins puissant, du genre ICI = Imitation du Comportement Intelligent .

Ensuite tout le monde essaye de créer cette IA par des programme et formule de math qui font en réalité simplement obtenir une ICI. Une intelligence ne se programme pas e se créé d'elle meme, elle s'ameliore, elle evolue.

Je pense que si on veut obtenir une vraie IA il faut d'abord créé un corp (meme virtuel) avec des sens (6 si possible), des limitations pour la force des membres de ce corps, des contraintes créé par ce corps (exemple pour l'homme:manger, boire , dormir).

Si on veut une IA capable de comprendre l'homme au maximum il faudra un corp trés proche( voir identique de l'exterieur) à celui de l'homme, puis laisser se developper ce corp en partant de presque rien (comme l'homme commence à l'état de cellule, puis se developpe et evolue jusqu'a devenir adulte). 

Pour se developper ce corp virtuel devra aussi etre dans un environnement virtuel avec des objets, des cause et des effets, et aussi des parents( qui dans ce cas serait des humains qui interragirais dans ce monde virtuelle ). 

A un certain stade de son evolution cette IA deviendrait consciente et la seulement sa serait une vraie IA, pas avant, on a donc du chemin devant nous


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi je me suis mis à penser à ça...
> Ou plutôt si, c'est le mot Apocalypse écrit par Luc G. je revois tout à coup la tapisserie qui est au château d'Angers...
> Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez, il y a à un endroit, dans la bordure du bas, un petit lapin qui entre dans son terrier, on ne voit plus que son arrière-train et sa queue...
> Une bonne dizaine de mètres plus loin, alors que la Bête triomphe, un autre terrier s'ouvre, toujours dans la bordure du bas, et le petit lapin passe la tête...



C'est exactement ce que l'intelligence artificielle n'est pas près de faire   

(pas d'imiter le lapin, mais de passer d'un mot à un tableau et dans ce tableau à un détail parce qu'un souvenir revient, un parmi des tas d'autres qui ne reviennent pas à ce moment-là)


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

Vous feriez mieux de relire Van Vogt


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Mars 2005)

T'as raison, Naas, mais si on crée une intelligence d'une nature équivalente à celle des humains, on va tomber dans un problème éthique sans fin. Déjà que pour des cellules souches tout le monde n'est pas d'accord, alors pour des consciences... Et puis se pose le problème de l'éducation. Qui le fait ? dans quelle optique ? et comme dirait l'autre, et Dieu dans tout ça ? parce qu'il n'y a pas que des techniciens ou des scientifiques qui vont se pencher sur le berceau.

Ce que j'aime bien dans l'intelligence artificielle ("ICI"), c'est qu'on arrive à lui donner des capactés supérieures à celles d'un humain moyen dans un domaine précis, comme les échecs, les calculatrices. Ok, c'est pas de l'intelligence stricto sensu, mais dans le cas d'une partie d'échec, il y a quand même une interaction assez bluffante à mes yeux.


----------



## Michel Nascar (18 Mars 2005)

A l'heure actuel l'intelligence artificielle est dans sa phase primitif et même tres primitif ...
Une chose que je sais tres bien c'est qu'ele va évoluer comme tout ce qui vie soit artificielle ou naturel évolue et elle va passe de tres primitif à primitif et dans un siecle qui ici oserait me dire qu'elle va être encore au stade primitif comme elle est preçu à ce jour.....

Dans mon livre a moi comme dirait Stan ...
Tout ce qui vie évolue....


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2005)

je déplacerai splus le problème sur le terrain de la ressource, nous humains avons besoin d'energie, que nous transformons à partir des aliments que nous consommons, à part l'electricité je vois pas quelle autre source pourrait utiliser l'ai, ce qui revient à partager nos ressouces dnas un temps futur ou nous même au sens race auront du mal à s'auto alimenter


----------



## Michel Nascar (19 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je déplacerai splus le problème sur le terrain de la ressource, nous humains avons besoin d'energie, que nous transformons à partir des aliments que nous consommons, à part l'electricité je vois pas quelle autre source pourrait utiliser l'ai, ce qui revient à partager nos ressouces dnas un temps futur ou nous même au sens race auront du mal à s'auto alimenter



Je te revire la question ....
Notre source d'energie inépuisable qui anime nos pensées et qui nous anime et qui proviens de l'esprit ou l'âme...
Peut -on faire la relation avec ce que tu mentionne comme électriciter qui serait source inépuisable aussi pour l'intelligence artificielle.
Une chose qu'on a tendance a oublier c'est que tout être humain est connecter à la même source de vie énergitique qui l'anime.


----------



## Michel Nascar (19 Mars 2005)

Addition supplémentaire de ma vision sur l&#8217;intelligence artificielle.

 L&#8217;ordinateur que j&#8217;ai présentement, accompli d&#8217;énormes tâches de calcul pour pouvoir exécuter les données de mes logiciels

Alors ce qu&#8217;il exécute comme tâches il le fait de façon intelligente sinon je ne serais même pas capable de communiquer avec vous qui me lisez présentement.

 Ma façon de voir l&#8217;ordinateur est en quelque sorte la réplique du cerveau humain que l&#8217;homme essai de reproduire

Le cerveau humain aussi accompli des tâches de logiques et de raisonnement en tout temps de la même façon que l&#8217;ordinateur exécute ses tâches pour en arriver a un raisonnement logique.

C&#8217;est sur que présentement l&#8217;ordinateur est limité a des données de calcul mais notre cerveau calcule aussi pour pouvoir analyser et arriver a un résultat&#8230;

A la vitesse des nouvelles technologies que les humains découvrent , je ne suis pas si sûr que cela&#8230;. que dans un avenir plus proche qu&#8217;on le pense, ça va demeurer ainsi &#8230;

 L&#8217;ordinateur est là pour accomplir ce que l&#8217;être humain ne veux plus accomplir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> L'intelligence artificielle
> ...
> 
> comme le ferait un être humain  :mouais:



Le principal obstacle  à la réalisation d'une intelligence artificielle est notre incapacité à comprendre "l'intelligence naturelle". On en a eu un exemple récemment sur un de nos forums, avec notre capacité à comprendre un texte ou seules les premières et dernières lettres de chaque mot son à leur place. L'intelligence naturelle, du moins la notre comporte deux parties, dont nous ne comprenons (un peu) qu'une seule, appelé "conscient". La seconde (le subconscient) nous est encore largement inaccessible, or c'est elle qui nous confère l'essentiel de notre "adaptabilité".

Bien sur, des progrès récents, comme l'utilisation de la logique "floue" ont fait progresser le sujet, mais je pense vraiment qu'avant que ce que nous nommons "intelligence artificielle" ne devienne une vraie intelligence, il coulera de l'eau sous les ponts.


----------



## joanes (19 Mars 2005)

Discussion fort intéressante qui me rappelle le Test de Turing :

"Test conçu par Turing, Alan Mathison, afin de déterminer si un ordinateur pense*: on met un expérimentateur-testeur d'un côté, et une machine et un bonhomme de l'autre. Si le testeur se fait avoir par la machine et ne sait pas faire la différence entre l'homme et la machine, alors la machine pense. Dans une variante du test, la machine seule doit se faire passer pour un homme."

des infos ici  et là une application .

Les travaux menés sur le cerveaux humain, sur la question de la conscience et de l'auto-reconnaissance de cette conscience par l'agent conscient, notamment ceux de Antonio R. Damasio, tendent à montrer que toutes réflexions que l'être humain peut conduire est sous-tendu par un flux émotionnel.
Ce qui rejoint la réflexion de Naas sur le fait que cette "intelligence" doit évoluer dans un certain contexte éducationnel pour arriver à la conscience de soi (autre grande différence entre l'intelligence humaine et l'IA. Mon Mac a beau être puissant a-t-il conscience qu'il existe?  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le termes d'Iintelligence Artificielle actuel n'est utilisé pas dans le bon contexte, l'intelligence(d'aprés le dico) est le fait de découvrir des relations (de causalité , d'identité) entre les faits et les choses.



Il faudrait peut être déjà commencer par celà  La prise en compte de différentes formes d'intelligence est récente. Si l'on considère déjà qu'il faut élagir les données à prendre en compte dans la définition même de l'intelligence, cela commence à sérieusement se compliquer. De plusn une telle définition de l'intelligence n'est concevable qu'en délimitant un archétype de réponses à un problème donné  Toute personne apportant à ce problème une réponse incompréhensible pour la majorité reconnue comme autorité, sera considérée comme étant incapable de maîtriser les relations de causes à effets sous-tendues et attendues


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait peut être déjà commencer par celà  La prise en compte de différentes formes d'intelligence est récente. Si l'on considère déjà qu'il faut élagir les données à prendre en compte dans la définition même de l'intelligence, cela commence à sérieusement se compliquer. De plus, une telle définition de l'intelligence n'est concevable qu'en délimitant un archétype de réponses à un problème donné  Toute personne apportant à ce problème une réponse incompréhensible pour la majorité reconnue comme autorité, sera considérée comme étant incapable de maîtriser les relations de causes à effets sous-tendues et attendues



Est-ce qu'une IA posterait 2 fois le même message ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (19 Mars 2005)

Une chose que vous oublier de penser...
L'informatique est jeune et elle est comme un bébé naissant et vous devriez imaginer que ce bébé est comme un bébé naissant que la mère a porter durant 9 mois et que ce bébé quand il vient au monde après 9 mois, son degré d'intelligent à sa naissance n'est pas comme un adulte avec plein de connaisance...
Penser a lui donner du temps pour son apprentissage que les humains vont introduire comme nouveauté..
 Il ne demeurera pas toujours bébé naissant c'est de la vie et la vie egale vie qui évolue...
C'est l'être humain qui contribue à sont évolution et l'être humain a toujours plein de ressource pour atteindre son but...
Et le but de l'informateur est d'accomplir ce que l'être humain ne veux plus accomplir comme tâches...
Çà prit 2000 ans d'évolution avant que l'être humain puisse créer l'ordinateur et l'informatique...
Et vous penser que l'informatique ne seras pas egale a l'homme...
C'est comme si je vous demandais  est-ce que nous en temps humains nous allons être l'égale de Ceux qui nous ont créer.
J'en doute... Car Ceux quoi nous ont créer Aurons toujours 10000 ans d'avances sur notre évolution et ca sera de même pour l'informatique et nous...
Mais par contre nous suivons les traches a la lettres de ceux qui nous ont créer avec toujours 10000 ans de retard sur Eux


----------



## PommeQ (19 Mars 2005)

Nascar ... tu floodes sans t'en apercevoir ...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez effrayant : on dirait le fils naturel que j'aurais pu avoir avec mackie.



Assez effrayant en effet...

Quel rapport entre intelligence artificielle et anus artificiel ??


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Nascar ... tu floodes sans t'en apercevoir ...


c'est suite au problème de base sur le forum cet après midi


----------



## joanes (19 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Assez effrayant en effet...
> 
> Quel rapport entre intelligence artificielle et anus artificiel ??




ziiiiiip, aucune


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Pour conclure mon post dite quelque chose t'intelligent ....


c'est marrant mais je crois que l'intelligence artificielle sera suprérieure à l'intelligence humaine, car tout simplement elle ne sera qu'utilité, si elle inclus des notions telles que l'humour ou le desir alors elle sera comme l'être humain, et là du coup elle sera vraiment artificielle  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant mais je crois que l'intelligence artificielle sera suprérieure à l'intelligence humaine, car tout simplement elle ne sera qu'utilité, si elle inclus des notions telles que l'humour ou le desir alors elle sera comme l'être humain, et là du coup elle sera vraiment artificielle  :mouais:



Je  trouve que c'est assez terrible ce que tu viens de dire même si j'ai noté le ":mouais:" à la fin de ton post  Considérer une entité quelconque comme étant supèrieure parce qu'elle juge les choses utiles comme bonnes et inutiles comme mauvaises à mon avis, cela peut mener très loin...


----------



## fredtravers (19 Mars 2005)

j'avais fait un petit programme qui permettait à mon TRS80 de l'epoque de faire des diagnostics

oh, pas grand chose, pais en fait par une simple dichotomie, on arrivait doucement au diagnostic, et si la machine ne savait pas, elle apprenait

un confrère ne connaissant pas l'arbre pouvait être etonné du résultat ...

j'en avais trouvé la trame tout bêtement dans un bouqin de basic qui proposait un programme s'appellant < fruits et légumes >

une fois compilée, la base était assez rapide

je crois que dans des domaines pointus et limités, on devrait pouvoir avoir quelque chose qui se rapproche doucement de l'IA ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (19 Mars 2005)

Je vous donne une question qui apporte réflexion et assez paradoxale.
Pourquoi un logo de la pomme avec une croquer en moin sur cette pomme est-elle assoscié a l'informatique.
Si vous êtes douer en imagination et voyez plus loin que le bout de votre nez vous avez la réponse de son futur pour la vie artificielle.
Et vous avez la réponse du VERBE si vous comprenez son sens...
Et bien sur tout depand à quel niveau est situé l'éveille de la conscience pour en saisir et comprendre son sens....


----------



## Michel Nascar (19 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant mais je crois que l'intelligence artificielle sera suprérieure à l'intelligence humaine, car tout simplement elle ne sera qu'utilité, si elle inclus des notions telles que l'humour ou le desir alors elle sera comme l'être humain, et là du coup elle sera vraiment artificielle  :mouais:



L'intelligence artificielle ne sera jamais supérieur à notre intelligence humaine ...
Nous avons des resssources illimités qui fait de nous des êtres intelligents... 
Mais je ne dis non plus que l'intelligence artificielle ne sera pas limité...
Elle va suivre nos trasses tout comme nous suivons les trasses de Ceux qui nous ont créer.
Tout comme Nous... Nous serons jamais supérieur de Ceux qui nous Ont créer.
Il va y avoir toujours cette écart de 10000 ans entre les évolutions d'une part et d'autre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je vous donne une question qui apporte réflexion et assez paradoxale.
> Pourquoi un logo de la pomme avec une croquer en moin sur cette pomme est-elle assoscié a l'informatique.
> Si vous êtes douer en imagination et voyez plus loin que le bout de votre nez vous avez la réponse de son futur pour la vie artificielle.
> Et vous avez la réponse du VERBE si vous comprenez son sens...
> Et bien sur tout depand à quel niveau est situé l'éveille de la conscience pour en saisir et comprendre son sens....



Justement, nous avons peut-être une réponse parmi d'autres et nous comprenons un sens parmi d'autres possibles...


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2005)

Je crois que nous arriverons plus vite à une solution du type "un esprit dans une coquille". A l'amélioration des capacités humaines, que l'on verse du côté bricolé de _Privé de désert_ de G. Alec Effinger, du _Neuromancien_ de William Gibbons, ou de _Ghost in The Shell_, justement.
Même si ces trois mondes sont plein d'IA...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Mars 2005)

et si l'intelligence artificielle etait dans le clonage et l'eugenisme??


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2005)

Remarquez bien que l'intelligence artificielle ne doit pas être très loin de la cyber connerie dont nous avons déjà plusieurs fois prouvé l'existence ici même...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez bien que l'intelligence artificielle ne doit pas être très loin de la cyber connerie dont nous avons déjà plusieurs fois prouvé l'existence ici même...



Héhéhé    Et tu parles en connaissance de cause !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Mars 2005)

Ben oui, tu penses...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

... A quoi bon vouloir créer une IA quand on voit ce que les humains font de la leur... Mis à part quelques individus qui se servent de la leur pour améliorer le sort d'une l'humanité qui ne fait, en retour, que détruire son milieu et entuber le plus grand nombre... Je me rappelle d'une phrase de Einstein qui proposait à certains d'offrir leur cerveau à des porcs ; vu l'usage qu'ils en faisaient...
Le seul modèle que nous possédons pour singer (et non créer) une IA c'est notre modèle... Ca n'a rien de rassurant... Je ne faisais que passer. Je vais nettoyer le merdier que mes oliviers ont innocement foutu autour de ma maison cet hiver...


----------



## Michel Nascar (20 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... A quoi bon vouloir créer une IA quand on voit ce que les humains font de la leur... Mis à part quelques individus qui se servent de la leur pour améliorer le sort d'une l'humanité qui ne fait, en retour, que détruire son milieu et entuber le plus grand nombre... .



Tu as juste a regarder ce que les humains font de l'ordinateur... 
Il est de l'intelligence artificielle ... à quoi il sert... à quoi il va servir...
C'est par l'inteligence artificielle que l'être humain va améliorer le sort de l'humanité...
Comment tu vas me dire...
Lorsque l'humanité sera au bord du gouffre elle se servira de l'intelligence artificielle pour trouver des solutions à leurs problémes pour re-bâtir l'équilibre et un nouveau mode de penser qui ne sera pas sans doute basé sur la destruction et de conquérir un grain sable de l'univers et tous ça en fesant des simulations par l'intelligence artificielle...
Et c'est déjà commencer...


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> *Lorsque l'humanité sera au bord du gouffre*  elle se servira de l'intelligence artificielle pour trouver des solutions à leurs problémes pour re-bâtir l'équilibre et un nouveau mode de penser qui ne sera pas sans doute basé sur la destruction et de conquérir un grain sable de l'univers et tous ça en fesant des simulations par l'intelligence artificielle...
> Et c'est déjà commencer...



Il m'avait semblé, mais peut-être je me trompe, que l'humanité était déjà dans le gouffre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Il m'avait semblé, mais peut-être je me trompe, que l'humanité était déjà dans le gouffre



... Pas mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as juste a regarder ce que les humains font de l'ordinateur...
> Il est de l'intelligence artificielle ... à quoi il sert... à quoi il va servir...
> C'est par l'inteligence artificielle que l'être humain va améliorer le sort de l'humanité...
> Comment tu vas me dire...
> ...



Ca ressemble à du Maurice G Dantec, tout ça.... Maurice? C'est toi?


----------



## Michel Nascar (20 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Il m'avait semblé, mais peut-être je me trompe, que l'humanité était déjà dans le gouffre



On commence a vivre les temps de l'apocalypse...
Et les solutions a nos problémes commence à presser...
Et se battre pour conquérir juste un grain sable parmi l'univers et que ce grain sable sur lequel on vie nous appartient...
On démontre pas trop notre intelligence si tu veux mon avis sur certain point vue..
Paix aux hommes de bonnes volontés dit un proverbe.


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble à du Maurice G Dantec, tout ça.... Maurice? C'est toi?



C'est Momo, il fait rien qu'à déconner avec les zordinateurs  

T'en reprendras bien une petite Maurice, elle est gonflé aux nanotubes


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> On commence a vivre les temps de l'apocalypse...
> Et les solutions a nos problémes commence à presser...
> Et se battre pour conquérir juste un grain sable parmi l'univers et que ce grain sable sur lequel on vie nous appartient...
> On démontre pas trop notre intelligence si tu veux mon avis sur certain point vue..
> Paix aux hommes de bonnes volontés dit un proverbe.



Le ton est un peu prophétique, mais certes.
En fait on peut dater le début de l'apocalypse : septembre 1941, ouverture d'Auschwitz-Birkenau .


----------



## Michel Nascar (20 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Discussion fort intéressante qui me rappelle le Test de Turing :
> 
> Mon Mac a beau être puissant a-t-il conscience qu'il existe?  )



Si mon mac pense qu'il exsite...
Grande question...
Quand moi entant que personne quand j'execute un travail ou une tâche peut importe l'execution du moment présent....
Est-ce que je me pose la question si je pense que j'existe et toujours a me demander si je pense ou bien...

 J'y vais pour exécuter le travail ou la tâche avec mes connaisances acquisent dans ma mémoire ou par l'imagination dans les actions du passé ou futur par le raisonnement et la logique du moment présent.

Ce que je pense et la difference du mac qui sais si il pense...

Le mac execute sa tache au moment present... sans passé, ni futur.. Il est juste dans son moment present alors que nous ...

Nous allons dans les actions ou se situe un lieu, une action ou un lieu qui fait référence... A un moment du passé ou futur pour exécuter notre moment present..

Si le mac pense ...

Des fois je me demande si il y a des humains qui pensent...

Une bébé.... quand il vient au monde se la pause-tu la question à savoir si il pense ou si il exsite...

Vous avez passé par là vous devez avoir la réponse....

Si je suis seul au monde dans un Néan et que j'ai toutes les connaissances de ce que la pensée peut contenir et que je demeure toujours seul dans ce Néan sans contact... Ca fais-tu de moi que j'existe...


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je me demande si il y a des humains qui pensent...



Je ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## Michel Nascar (21 Mars 2005)

Définition*:

Le concept d'intelligence artificielle forte désigne le projet de créer une machine capable non seulement de simuler un comportement intelligent, mais d'éprouver une réelle conscience de soi, de «*vrais sentiments*» (quoi qu'on puisse mettre derrière ces mots), et une compréhension de ses propres raisonnements.

L'intelligence artificielle forte a servi de moteur à la discipline, mais a également suscité de nombreux débats. En se fondant sur le constat que la conscience a un support biologique et donc matériel, la plupart des scientifiques ne voient pas d'obstacle de principe à créer un jour une intelligence consciente sur un support matériel autre que biologique. En revanche, les opinions divergent sur la nature de ce support, et la capacité des ordinateurs tels qu'ils sont actuellement conçus à atteindre cet objectif.

> esprit
(nom masculin)
Substance incorporelle et intellectuelle.· Principe pensant.· Faculté de l'intelligence.· Vivacité de la pensée qui fait trouver des saillies piquantes, des mots amusants, des aperçus ingénieux.· Tendance particulière, caractère.· Intention, signification: l'esprit' d'une loi.· Entité, revenant.· Petit signe d'aspiration dans la langue grecque.· Produit liquide obtenu par distillation. 

> penser
(verbe transitif)
Former dans son esprit des pensées, concevoir.· Réfléchir.· Croire.· Ne pas oublier: j'y pense.· Etre sur le point de, envisager.· Imaginer.


Ma definition personnel du mot esprit:

Je vois plus cela comme une énergie pure et simple rien de plus.,

Je définie l'esprit en faissant une simulation...

La principale source d'énergie exemple de mon Mac est l'électricité.
Puis l'électricité est juste une source d'énergie simple qui est pure et rien de plus.
Et cette énergie électrique quand elle entre dans mon Mac elle alimente  et donne vie au composant de mon Mac qui est conçu pour recevoir cette électricité qui est sa source énergitique en quelque sorte.
Puis mon Mac a son tour posède une logique qui fait que cette énergie pure agis sur des logiciels que je traduirais ses logicielles est comme la pensée de mon Mac.

A ce que je sache mon corps contient de l'électriciter qui alimante les cellules de mon cerveau et la logique de mes pensées donc comparable à des compasantes qui me donne le pouvoir pense,ect... 

Mon cerceau est conçu pour recevoir cette électricité qui est une énergie pure et simple alimantant les cellules de mon cerveau comparables aux composantes du mac


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez bien que l'intelligence artificielle ne doit pas être très loin de la cyber connerie dont nous avons déjà plusieurs fois prouvé l'existence ici même...



À mon humble avis, il est nettement plus facile de définir la cyber-connerie et, subséquemment, de montrer qu'elle existe ; que de définir et démontrer l'existence de l'IA.    

En tous cas, après l'euphorie des années 80-90, le secteur correspondant en informatique a sacrément été sinistré. Je ne sais plus où ça en est aujourd'hui mais je pense que, à juste titre, les gourous ont mis de l'eau dans leur vin (quelle horreur !   ) et sont revenus à un peu plus de modestie, en commençant par mieux cibler les secteurs où la chose était réellement pertinente et un tant soit peu faisable : Il y en a et certaines applications fonctionnent bien. Mais de là à s'attaquer à tous les problèmes* et même à une part significative des problèmes, il y a un sacré pas, de quoi se péter les ligaments. Citez-moi quelques logiciels permettant de faire de l'IA pour voir, que je me réinstruise sur le sujet.   

*Par exemple, la question "pourquoi Sonnyboy existe ?" n'est pas encore, à ma connaissance, traitable par l'IA. Vous me direz : par l'intelligence naturelle, non plus. D'accord mais ce n'est pas une raison !


----------



## Michel Nascar (21 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Définition*:
> 
> 
> > esprit
> ...



Résumer de la définition :

Esprit: Source d'énergie comparable à l'électriciter qui alimante la vie

 > électricité
(nom féminin)
Nom donné à une des formes de l'énergie, à un ensemble de phénomènes correspondant à des champs de forces qui sont liés aux charges électriques de certains corpuscules constitutifs de la matière appelés électrons.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du vrai dans un sens dans ce que tu dis...
> Rien ne se créer seul à mon avis si tu y réfléchit bien...
> L'être humain a créer la vie artificielle comme Nos Créateurs a créer la vie intelligente même si ça parrait pure connerie de penser ainsi.
> En y réfléchissant un brin... L'être humain reproduit exactement ce qui est capable de penser et cette pensée de la vie intelligente c'est déjà reproduite dans un lointain passé pour créer l'être humain a son image et que... Cette pensée est sorti de la pensée intelligente De Nos Créateurs pour faire un jeu de mot .
> ...



Comme je comprend pas un mot de ce charabia ésotérico-mystico-technologique je laisse la parole a mon iMac:







Il dit pas mal de conneries, mais soyez indulgents: c'est qu'un G3...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À mon humble avis, il est nettement plus facile de définir la cyber-connerie et, subséquemment, de montrer qu'elle existe ; que de définir et démontrer l'existence de l'IA.
> 
> En tous cas, après l'euphorie des années 80-90, le secteur correspondant en informatique a sacrément été sinistré. Je ne sais plus où ça en est aujourd'hui mais je pense que, à juste titre, les gourous ont mis de l'eau dans leur vin (quelle horreur !   ) et sont revenus à un peu plus de modestie, en commençant par mieux cibler les secteurs où la chose était réellement pertinente et un tant soit peu faisable : Il y en a et certaines applications fonctionnent bien. Mais de là à s'attaquer à tous les problèmes* et même à une part significative des problèmes, il y a un sacré pas, de quoi se péter les ligaments. Citez-moi quelques logiciels permettant de faire de l'IA pour voir, que je me réinstruise sur le sujet.
> 
> *Par exemple, la question "pourquoi Sonnyboy existe ?" n'est pas encore, à ma connaissance, traitable par l'IA. Vous me direz : par l'intelligence naturelle, non plus. D'accord mais ce n'est pas une raison !



Pour traiter le cas Sonnyboy, faudrait un système expert...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour traiter le cas Sonnyboy, faudrait un système expert...



Commence par tomber le futal.


----------



## Michel Nascar (21 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme je comprend pas un mot de ce charabia ésotérico-mystico-technologique je laisse la parole a mon iMac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour résumer mon explication dans ce que tu ne comprends pas...
Evalu ton mac par rapport a toi et dit toi qu'il a pas mal de chemin a faire pour -être identique a toi et évalue toi par rapport avec Ceux qui ont créer la vie Intelligente. Comme les extra-terresse ou appelle cela comme bon de semble et l'écrat d'évaluation Eux et nous est la même que toi et ton mac.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour traiter le cas Sonnyboy, faudrait un système expert...



Expert en quoi ? Là est la question


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

Bah, cherchez pas...  Nascar est un représentant de l'IAC* en mission chez nous... Tour ce que lui direz pourra être retenu contre vous

Et pourtant... et pourtant... je dois bien admettre qu'il y a des jours, quand mon mac m'envoie un message par ses fenêtres de dialogue, je vous jure qu'il y a des fois.. je suis tenté de lui répondre

  





* Intelligence Artificielle Clandestine


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Blah blah blah... et évalue toi par rapport avec Ceux qui ont créer la vie Intelligente. Comme les extra-terresse ou appelle cela comme bon de semble et l'écrat d'évaluation Eux et nous est la même que toi et ton mac... Blah blah blah...



Ouais c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...
Ca me rappele quelqu'un ce discours...






:mouais: :hosto::modo:


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...
> Ca me rappele quelqu'un ce discours...



Alors je dois avouer que moi, ça ne me rappelle rien de connu, mais alors vraimet rien de rien !   
T'aurais pas des lectures pas catholiques, jp ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (22 Mars 2005)

C'est certain qu'ils y a des gens qui réfléchissent et pensent et se pausent des questions dans ce que je dis... Comme d'autres que c'est pure connerie ou qu'ils ne comprennent pas grands choses ou je ne sais pas trop quoi encore...

Jusqu'ici.. ils y a personnes qui a partager mon avis dans ce que je dis si c'est bon ou mauvais ou insenser mes propos...

Pour cela que j'ai un casse sur la tête pour la protéger au cas ou...

Si ca intéresse personne dans ce que je dis...

Je retourne tout simplement faire du Nascar... 
Je suis déjà habiller prêt pour courser...

Moi j'ai absolument rien a prouver ici sur ce forum... J'ai ma façon de voir les choses  et je veux la partager... Ça du sens ou insenser a vous de me le dire et surtout dites vous bien ... Je suis bien en paix avec moi et  je dois rien a personne


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas des lectures pas catholiques, jp ?



Si! Je n'ai meme que ca! 
Mais pas celles là...


----------



## Michel Nascar (22 Mars 2005)

Définition*:

Le concept d'intelligence artificielle forte désigne le projet de créer une machine capable non seulement de simuler un comportement intelligent, mais d'éprouver une réelle conscience de soi, de «*vrais sentiments*» 

Pourquoi l'homme essai de reproduire sa propre identité dans l'INFORMATIQUE

Dieu créa l'homme à son image et l'homme reproduit son image dans l'informatique qu'on va se dire comme définiter dans un futur


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2005)

un peu de lecture au sujet de l'intelligence artificielle
http://afia.lri.fr/

(j'aurais dù poster cela hier car il y avait la journée rdc, desolé :siffle )
http://www.infres.enst.fr/rdc05/


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Jean-Paul 2.0.1RC2


----------



## Michel Nascar (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...
> Ca me rappele quelqu'un ce discours...
> 
> 
> ...



On va faire une mise au point si tu me permets.
Les concepts de secte et de gourou ce n'est vraiment pas mon fort de suivre ses mouvements. Peut importe les mouvements autant religion et tout de que ta pensée peut imaginer j'en ai pas besoin de suivre un ou des gourous pour m'éclairer.
Une chose cependant dont je vais te dire : 
Tout ce que tu cherches tu l'as en toi car tu es un Tout et ce tout que tu as est comparable à l'univers dans son ensemble.
De la à te l'expliquer clairement j'en aurais pas assez de ma vie mais quand tu en saisis sont sens c'est plus facile d'analyse, réfléchir et de raisonner...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Et en français ça donne quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Paul 2.0.1RC2



C'est la version finale mais il parait que plus le dévellopement progresse plus il bugue 
Depuis peu c'est la synthèse vocale qui marche plus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> On va faire une mise au point si tu me permets.
> Les concepts de secte et de gourou ce n'est vraiment pas mon fort de suivre ses mouvements. Peut importe les mouvements autant religion et tout de que ta pensée peut imaginer j'en ai pas besoin de suivre un ou des gourous pour m'éclairer.
> Une chose cependant dont je vais te dire :
> Tout ce que tu cherches tu l'as en toi car tu es un Tout et ce tout que tu as est comparable à l'univers dans son ensemble.
> De la à te l'expliquer clairement j'en aurais pas assez de ma vie mais quand tu en saisis sont sens c'est plus facile d'analyse, réfléchir et de raisonner...



:affraid: mon dieu (m'tripote) ... JC Vandame (le vrai) s'est inscrit sur le forum MacG....  :rateau:


----------



## Michel Nascar (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la version finale mais il parait que plus le dévellopement progresse plus il bugue
> Depuis peu c'est la synthèse vocale qui marche plus



Tu as entièrement raison et je salut ta grande claivoyance

C'étais la version finale et il parait que plus le dévellopement progresse plus les conds  bugue
Depuis peu c'est la synthèse vocale qui marche plus...

ILS NE SAVENT PLUS QUOI DIRE... ILS SONT A COURS D'IMAGINATIONS...


----------



## Michel Nascar (22 Mars 2005)

FIN... Discution close


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

Dommage!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> On va faire une mise au point si tu me permets.
> Les concepts de secte et de gourou ce n'est vraiment pas mon fort de suivre ses mouvements. Peut importe les mouvements autant religion et tout de que ta pensée peut imaginer j'en ai pas besoin de suivre un ou des gourous pour m'éclairer.
> Une chose cependant dont je vais te dire :
> Tout ce que tu cherches tu l'as en toi car tu es un Tout et ce tout que tu as est comparable à l'univers dans son ensemble.
> De la à te l'expliquer clairement j'en aurais pas assez de ma vie mais quand tu en saisis sont sens c'est plus facile d'analyse, réfléchir et de raisonner...



Jean Claude tu arrêtes maintenant.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as entièrement raison et je salut ta grande claivoyance
> 
> C'étais la version finale et il parait que plus le dévellopement progresse plus les conds  bugue
> Depuis peu c'est la synthèse vocale qui marche plus...
> ...



Dommage que ça soit pas ton cas, dugland...


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2005)

dommage que l'initiateur de de fil n'ai pas resisté aux première attaque car le vautour est desormais sur le cadavre


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dommage que l'initiateur de de fil n'ai pas resisté aux première attaque car le vautour est desormais sur le cadavre



Faut laisser faisander un peu: le vatour se régale de charogne


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Oui mais là, le vautour à envie de faire caca...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

j'ai cru voir un auvergnat célèbre 

Bref, puisque le 'tit nioub' s'existe et ne connait pas la définition du mot "discussion", il peut aller voir ailleurs. Dommage le sujet était interessant  mais une telle agressivité et un dialogue de sour n'ont pas leur place ici.

PS : ceci est un message généré automat(iquement par l'intelligence artificielle des modos bots de MacG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Discu*t*ion



remarque, t'as bien fait de le mettre en gros !   :rateau:


----------

